# 100 Gallon Stocking



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've just received a 100 gallon fishtank and I was wondering your ideas for a stock list.

Right now I wan't either neons or cardinals, with cories. 
What else would you suggest for the tank?
I was hoping for only a few fish species in the tank, with maybe just 1 centerpiece fish. Ideas?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

AnimalHouse35 said:


> I've just received a 100 gallon fishtank and I was wondering your ideas for a stock list.
> 
> Right now I wan't either neons or cardinals, with cories.
> What else would you suggest for the tank?
> I was hoping for only a few fish species in the tank, with maybe just 1 centerpiece fish. Ideas?


Just about any community fish would work with neons, cardinals, and cories.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Depends on what you're preference is. Do you want some bigger community fish like discus or do you want a bunch of colorful fish like platies, swordtails, or guppies?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Or you could get about 100 Cardinals/Neons. That would look awesome.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Whats the PH and hardness of your water?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree with GhostKnife. That would be awesome! But yeah..depends on what you like!


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Maybe you could try some blue or electric blue rams. They would be really great looking in large numbers, and it would be interesting to see them all interacting and maybe spawining.


----------



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

I got the tank today, and it hold water!
It came with an old light that I got to work, although it was pretty grimy.
The two bubblers work but i don't know how to go about cleaning them.
And it also came with this:
http://www.aquarium-canister-filters.com/vortex-diatom-filters.html
But instead of those long clear tubes it came with these hard plastic things. Anyway, I have NO idea how to use it or clean it and I'm really at a loss.

I added another fish type to the list, although I need to research them more. I was thinking:
15x Cardinal/Neon
15x Cory
15x Emperor Tetra
1x plec
Don't know what type of plec though.

I really like angels but 2 things
1) I don't want to put my neons at risk
2) I don't want the angel so grow to some monsterous size
Is there some type of dwarf angel or something?

I like ram cichlids, and peacock cichlids, still need to research them more however. I'd only want 1 or 2 though.

Oh and no more live bearers! ^_^ I have a couple mollies that I love but I don't like how they look in larger tanks!


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

you could try serpae tetras and black skirt tetras too! they are very active when i had some, and i would just get a normal pleco, that would be great for it to grow in


----------



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

I just measured the tank because it look way to small to be a 100 gallon after looking at pictures online,
and turns out its a 55 gallon! ^_^ Needless to say I feel like an idiot! However, I was feeling very overwhelmed at the thought of 100 gallon so in a way I'm relieved.

Would cutting all the number down to 10 suffice? Along with 1 or 2 cichlids and a plec?
Or will I have to cut something out?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

AnimalHouse35 said:


> I just measured the tank because it look way to small to be a 100 gallon after looking at pictures online,
> and turns out its a 55 gallon! ^_^ Needless to say I feel like an idiot! However, I was feeling very overwhelmed at the thought of 100 gallon so in a way I'm relieved.


Wow... That's a huge difference. Though tons of neons would look really cool.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

AnimalHouse35 said:


> I just measured the tank because it look way to small to be a 100 gallon after looking at pictures online,
> and turns out its a 55 gallon! ^_^ Needless to say I feel like an idiot! However, I was feeling very overwhelmed at the thought of 100 gallon so in a way I'm relieved.
> 
> Would cutting all the number down to 10 suffice? Along with 1 or 2 cichlids and a plec?
> Or will I have to cut something out?


You could still put 50-60 Neons/Cardinals in a 55G if you put nothing else in the tank except for bottom feeders.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

If you put a lot of plants with that, it'd look really sharp. Or you could get one of those rocky looking DIY backgrounds with a few plants here and there and it would look really good too


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I would do like 4 to 7 (depending on the size of the tetra) different scoals of 8 tetra, a pleco, and maybe 2 ram ciclids. It's up to you.


----------



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

How does this sound as a stock list
10x Neon/Cardinal (depends on what I can get)
10x panda cory
10x Emperor Tetra
5x albino (I've got one albino right now and don't want her to be alone)
1x plec

I just need help on deciding whether or not to get 
3 or 4x Apistogramma Agizzi (1 male, 2 or 3 female)
Rams, or a Peacock.

If the albinos are overstocking the tank, I can put them in a 10 gallon as oppossed to the 55.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Albino what?


----------



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

Corydoras haha my bad!


----------

